#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Γεωθερμία σε κατοικία

## anavatis

γειά σας.
ο ιδιοκτήτης στην κατοικία που κατασκευάζω (400τ.μ.) σκέφτεται να εκμεταλλευτεί τη γεωθερμία για θέρμανση και κλιματισμό του κτηρίου. Ταυτόχρονα θα κάνει χρήση φωτοβολταικών κεραμιδιών στις κεκλιμένες στέγες που φτιάξαμε. Το κτήριο βρισκεται σε λόφο εκτος σχεδίου. Απ' όσο γνωρίζω απαιτείται η ύπαρξη πηγαδιού για την αντληση νερού ή διαφορετικά θα πρέπει να φτιαχτεί ένα εσωτερικό κύκλωμα νερού.
1. κατά πόσο ενδείκνυται η χρήση της γεωθερμίας σε ένα κτήριο κατοικίας? (ενεργειακά και οικονομικά)
2. σε περίπτωση που φριαχτεί το εσωτερικό κύκλωμα σε ποιο σημείο του κτηρίου ή του οικοπέδου είναι καλό να χωροθετηθεί? :Λυπημένος:

----------

